# Strategie Kühlturm-Lüfter



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2005)

Hallo, mal wieder eine Frage an die Klima- und Regelungstechniker unter euch

kurze Anlagenbeschreibung
Ein geschlossener Kühlturm mit Besprühung ist Bestandteil einer Kühlanlage. Der Kühlkreis ist über einen Wärmetauscher (Glykol/Wasser) von dem Prozeßkühlkreislauf getrennt. Der Führungsregler für die Prozeßtemperatur berechnet mir u.a. einen Sollwert für den Glykolwasseraustritt des Kühlturms. Der Folgeregler, der diesen Sollwert ausregeln soll, berechnet den Stellgrad für den Kühlturm-Lüfter, welcher über einen FU betrieben wird.

Generelles Problem
Die gewünschte Solltemperatur des Prozeßkühlwassers liegt bei 20°C. Zwei, drei Grad mehr sind gerade noch aktzeptabel. Der Kühlturm kann jedoch (ohne Besprühung) das Glykolwasser bestenfalls auf eine Temperatur nahe der Aussentemperatur abkühlen. Mit Besprühung liegt dieser Grenzwert bei der sogenannten Feuchtkugeltemperatur. Diese ist wiederum abhängig von der Aussentemperatur und der relativen Luftfeuchte. Unter den Klimabedingungen der letzten Tage konnte der Prozeßsollwert von 20°C nur bei Aussentemperaturen bis zu 16..17°C erreicht werden. Die Durchflussmenge des Prozeßkühlwassers im Wärmetauscher ist um ein Vielfaches größer als die des Kühlturmkreises. An diesem Problem kann wohl auch die beste Regelung der Welt nichts ändern.

Mein Problemchen
Da der Sollwert von 20°C oftmals nicht erreicht werden kann, liegen die Ausgangssignale sämtlicher Regler bei 100%. Das bedeutet, das der Kühlturmlüfter mit voller Drehzahl arbeitet aber dennoch keine Steigerung der Kühlleistung bewirkt, da die natürliche Temperaturbegrenzung durch die jeweilige Feuchtkugeltemperatur erreicht wird. Daran ändert auch ein höherer Luftstrom ab einem gewissen Wert nichts mehr. Doch wie ermittle ich die gerade notwendige Lüftströmung? Nun könnte ich den Sollwert der Kühlturmaustritt-Temperatur auf einen Wert oberhalb der Aussentemperatur, bzw. durch Einbau eines weiteren Fühlers in den Kühlturm, auf oberhalb der Feuchtkugeltemperatur begrenzen. Damit diese Begrenzung zum Herabregeln des Lüfters wirksam wird, müsste ich einen angemessenen Abstand zu dieser Feuchtkugeltemperatur einhalten. Dadurch würden allerdings wieder einige wertvolle 1/10 °C verschenkt werden. Damit wäre ich sofort der Schuldige  .

Meine Frage
Wie kann ich auf eine sichere Art und Weise erkennen, wann eine Drehzahlerhöhung keinen Gewinn mehr bringt? Temperaturvergleiche scheiden aus o.g. Gründen aus. Die Kühlleistung darf unter den gegebenen Umständen auch nicht darunter leiden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee. Falls nicht, dann läuft der Lüfter halt weiterhin auf voller Leistung - ist ja so wie so das geringste Übel an der Anlage.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MRT (14 August 2005)

Hallo!

Es gibt Ströhmungswächter diese werden z.B.: in Lüftungsanlagen eingebaut aber ich glaube die helfen dir auch nicht weiter.


----------



## 0815prog (15 August 2005)

Vielleicht kann Dir ja der folgende recht simple Ansatz weiterhelfen:
Überwache die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 100% (beispielsweise über einen Timer) und zusätzlich die Temperaturänderung des Pozeßkühlwassers. 
Läuft der Lüfter länger als z.B. eine Stunde auf 100% und das Prozeßkühlwasser wurde nicht weiter abgekühlt, dann stelle den Lüfter auf manuellen Stellwert und fahre ihn um z.B. 10% runter, nach einer weiteren Wartezeit, das gleiche nocheinmal. 
Das Ganze entweder bis 0% (je nachdem ob das Dein Prozeß erlaubt) oder bis zu einer Min.-Grenze. Sobald die Temperatur des Prozeßkühlwassers steigt (vielleicht mit einer gewissen Hysterese), dann den Lüfter wieder auf Automatik, damit er wieder hochgeregelt wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2005)

Hallo,

das geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung. Mal sehen, ob ich noch dazu komme, dies oder das zu probieren. Die Inbetriebnahme ist ja erst einmal abgeschlossen. Man läßt mich nur noch im Havariefall an die Anlage  . Schätze, der nächste Termin wird sich schon Ende der Woche ergeben, wenn's noch mal sommerlich warm wird.

Ich überlege derzeit ob es irgendwie möglich ist, dieses Herunterregeln über einen weiteren Regler zu realisieren? Die Regelgröße müsste dann so etwas wie der Anstieg (die Änderung) der Temperatur sein. Oder vielleicht den Regler "einfrieren" wenn sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert? Wie gesagt, ich werde leider kaum Zeit zum Experimentieren haben.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Heinz (16 August 2005)

Hallo Onkel,
das Anlagen keine "Regelreserve" haben, kommt schon mal vor.

Was sagt der Maschinenbau bzw. die Verfahrenstechnik zu dem Prob., versuche doch mal jemanden das dem Gewerk auf die Baustelle zu bekommen, und frage ihn nun was soll nun tun  :?:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 August 2005)

Hallo Heinz,

ich habe meine Bedenken natürlich schon bei den betreffenden Leuten vorgebracht. Antwort: "Ja, diese Bedenken haben wir auch". Erfahren habe ich inzwischen, dass man angeblich schon im Vorfeld an die Nachrüstung eines Kaltwassersatzes gedacht hat. Bis dahin wird der Kunde dann wohl Betriebsferien machen :lol: .

Bei Vollast ist eine Austrittstemperatur von 15°C am Kühlturm notwendig, um die 20°C im Kühlkreislauf zu halten (über Regelventile und Wärmetauscher). Beim Googeln habe ich irgendwo gelesen dass bei Aussentemperaturen von 40°C und mit Befeuchtung in unserer Region Feuchtkugeltemperaturen von 25°C erreicht werden können. Andere sprechen von "unter 30°C".

Bin mal gespannt auf morgen, es sollen sommerliche 30°C werden. Ich habe leider versäumt, eine Temperaturaufzeichnung einzubauen. Das wäre bestimmt interessant geworden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

